# How to check and fill Manual Trans - 89 Max



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

My 89 max is making a whining sound in the 5 speed manual transmission. I have never checked the oil in the trans - can someone tell me how to check and replace the oil?


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

Most likely the noise you are hearing is a bad input shaft bearing in the transmission...A used replacement will be the cheapest route $$ wise..

You can also have it rebuilt,which will cost much more than a used unit...

Here is a little guide to check and replace the manual tranny grease...









You need to refill the trans with gl-4 gear oil...It can be found at napa auto parts stores.


----------



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

Many thanks for the comprehensive Response!


----------

